# [New][Free Game] Crazy Even-Odd



## Seoilkyu (Dec 26, 2014)

New style even-odd game. Require a high degree of judgment and timing!

Simple and very addicting game

How to play: 
Press the correct Even / Odd button determines the number coming down from the top of the ball. 
The firing button is pressed in the direction of the black ball, the ball comes down to equalize the numbers.

Features: 
- Automatic game save 
- Achievements 
- Leaderboard 
- Language (English)
- Simple and stylish UI 
- Works on Android 2.3 or higher

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kimseobang.bingohexagon


----------

